
Uber Names Expedia Boss Dara Khosrowshahi as CEO Pick - CarolineW
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-41070364
======
CarolineW
Unsurprisingly this is carried on many major websites. I wonder whether one of
these will be submitted and win the popularity vote, or whether it will be one
not listed here ...

[https://www.ft.com/content/14166898-8b8d-11e7-9084-d0c17942b...](https://www.ft.com/content/14166898-8b8d-11e7-9084-d0c17942ba93)

[http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/27/technology/new-uber-
ceo/](http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/27/technology/new-uber-ceo/)

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/27/breaking-uber-has-
selected...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/27/breaking-uber-has-selected-a-
ceo/)

[https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/27/16162344/uber-new-ceo-
dar...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/27/16162344/uber-new-ceo-dara-
khosrowshahi-meg-whitman-travis-kalanick)

[http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/ap-sources-
expedi...](http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/ap-sources-expedia-ceo-
dara-khosrowshahi-lead-uber-49459481)

[http://uk.businessinsider.com/who-is-dara-khosrowshahi-
ubers...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/who-is-dara-khosrowshahi-ubers-new-
ceo-2017-8?r=US&IR=T)

[https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/27/new-uber-
ceo.html](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/27/new-uber-ceo.html)

[http://www.marketwatch.com/story/uber-said-to-pick-
expedias-...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/uber-said-to-pick-expedias-
dara-khosrowshahi-as-new-ceo-2017-08-27)

[http://www.hindustantimes.com/business-news/silicon-
valley-o...](http://www.hindustantimes.com/business-news/silicon-valley-
outsider-trump-critic-who-is-uber-s-new-ceo-dara-khosrowshahi/story-
LfVlt0kyxRp9jjduNILzMI.html)

[http://www.chicagotribune.com/bluesky/technology/ct-uber-
ceo...](http://www.chicagotribune.com/bluesky/technology/ct-uber-ceo-
expedia-20170827-story.html)

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-selects-expedia-ceo-
dara-k...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-selects-expedia-ceo-dara-
khosrowshahi-to-lead-company-1503881482)

[https://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanmac/uber-names-expedia-ceo-
dara...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanmac/uber-names-expedia-ceo-dara-
khosrowshahi-as-new-chief)

[https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/08/uber-board-
picks...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/08/uber-board-picks-
expedias-dara-khosrowshahi-as-new-ceo/)

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-28/uber-
is-s...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-28/uber-is-said-to-
pick-expedia-ceo-to-lead-company-out-of-crisis)

[https://qz.com/1063293/ubers-board-selects-expedias-dara-
kho...](https://qz.com/1063293/ubers-board-selects-expedias-dara-khosrowshahi-
to-be-the-next-ceo/)

[http://www.ndtv.com/world-news/ubers-chooses-a-surprising-
ne...](http://www.ndtv.com/world-news/ubers-chooses-a-surprising-new-leader-
the-ceo-of-expedia-1742758)

[http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/small-
biz/startups/uber-...](http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/small-
biz/startups/uber-board-selects-expedia-ceo-dara-khosrowshahi-to-lead-company-
out-of-crisis/articleshow/60251556.cms)

[http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2017/08/27/546621735/...](http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2017/08/27/546621735/uber-picks-new-ceo-expedias-dara-khosrowshahi)

[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/27/technology/uber-ceo-
searc...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/27/technology/uber-ceo-
search.html?mcubz=0)

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-ceo-
idUSKCN1B70PD](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-ceo-idUSKCN1B70PD)

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/miguelhelft/2017/08/27/uber-
nam...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/miguelhelft/2017/08/27/uber-names-
expedias-dara-khosrowshahi-as-its-new-ceo/#164c8b25267e)

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/aug/27/former-
ge...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/aug/27/former-general-
electric-boss-jeffrey-immelt-rules-himself-out-of-uber-role)

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/08/28/uber-
board-...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/08/28/uber-board-picks-
expedias-dara-khosrowshahi-new-ceo/)

